# Columbia Mach 1 Chopper 20/16



## stingrayraleigh (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi guys, this was part of a five bike buy. It wasn’t the one i wanted, but it was an all or nothing deal. It was sitting for a long time in a basement. I gave it a quick clean up. Still needs a little tlc, but you don’t see many Mach’s anymore.


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2019)

Very cool !


----------



## unregistered (Feb 8, 2019)

Wow, if this was the turd I’d love to see what the other four bikes were! Nice!


----------



## stingrayraleigh (Feb 8, 2019)

Haha, I didn’t mean it to sound like it came out. I really wanted the Murray Fire Kat he had, but it was an all or nothing deal. There was a rough huffy monoshock, so this isn’t the turd


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice clean up. Someone wants it.


----------



## rfeagleye (Feb 9, 2019)

I think that was the one to get out of the list! VERY cool find, good for you.


----------



## stingrayraleigh (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for the compliments. This Mach is pretty nice. I’m sure it has the most value of the lot.  For some strange reason I have a soft spot for the Department store Murray.


----------



## stingrayraleigh (Feb 13, 2019)

Guys, I finally decided I can no longer walk sideways in the garage. I will be listing some bikes over the weekend. Not positive which ones yet, probably the Mach, swingbike, Free Spirit Chopper, Murray hill cat MX, Hurricane 5, old school Sidewinder Schwinn, Krate repops, diamond back bmx, plus more etc.


----------



## Lamont (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice !

inspires me to track down my childhood bike:  

Yellow Columbia very similar to your new find,  defintely the same seat ,                     but   it  had a with hurst style shifter ....... 

wrecked it   and my skull        doing evil kanevil jump over cinder blocks and  2 x 6 plank  ramp     jumps    in my friends driveway .....  

concussion was so severe that i blacked out , barfed , eyes dialated   the whole mess ......and apparently during my black out , i  carried the bike carcass home a about two miles through a hilly woods  trail ,  between developments and passed out as soon as i got to my house.   

Anyone have pics/info /catalog from around 1976 +- ?   

was Mach 1the name that covered all the columbia chopper style bike line or where there other models like this?


----------

